# OPC-Server Allgemein



## Maximus155 (23 Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei eine Marktrecherche durchzuführen. Ich habe mich über WIN CC, Wonderware, Intellution Fix und Micro Scada ABB erkundigt.
Ich wollte von einem erfahrenen Programmierer einmal wissen welches System empfehlenswert ist.
Gibt es da überhaupt große Unterschiede?

Grüße


----------



## Dr. OPC (24 Juni 2010)

Aus Sicht von OPC sind diese HMI/SCADA Systeme zunächst einmal alle mit OPC-Schnittstellen ausgestattet. Hierbei sollte für einen "Vergleich" darauf geachtet werden:

1) welche "klassischen" OPC Schnittstellen werden angeboten?
   1a) OPC Data Access, zum Zugriff auf Daten hat heute jeder
   1b) OPC Alarms&Events, zur Abbildung des Alarmsystems haben viele
   1c) OPC Historical Access, zum Zugriff auf archivierte Daten ist schon seltener
2) wird die "neue" viel leistungsfähigere OPC UA (Unified Architecture) Schnittstelle angeboten?
3) wurden die OPC Schnittstellen "zertifiziert"? also wurde sicher gestellt das sie sich "compliant" also der OPC Spezifikation entsprechend verhalten?

Die Systeme selber haben natürlich auch große Unterschiede bezüglich Grafik, Erweiterbarkeit, Lizensierungskosten, etc. aber das ist erstmal von OPC unabhängig zu bewerten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Juni 2010)

Maximus155 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich bin gerade dabei eine Marktrecherche durchzuführen. Ich habe mich über WIN CC, Wonderware, Intellution Fix und Micro Scada ABB erkundigt.
> Ich wollte von einem erfahrenen Programmierer einmal wissen welches System empfehlenswert ist.
> Grüße



Hallo,

Bei den von Dir aufgelisteten Namen handelt es sich um 
SCADA-Lösungen, die einen OPC-*Client* haben.

Die OPC-*Server* sind abhängig von den an der Anlage
eingesetzten Hardware-Komponenten.

Um was geht es jetzt genau bei Deiner Recherche?


----------



## Dr. OPC (24 Juni 2010)

> Bei den von Dir aufgelisteten Namen handelt es sich um
> SCADA-Lösungen, die einen OPC-*Client* haben.
> 
> Die OPC-*Server* sind abhängig von den an der Anlage
> eingesetzten Hardware-Komponenten


Hier möchte ich noch etwas präzieser werden. 
Die HMI/SCADA Systeme werden gerne als OPC-Client betrachtet. Tatsächlich haben die auch alle einen OPC-Client, um sich z.B. Prozessdaten von einem "unterlagerten" System z.B. einer SPS zu holen und diese dann in der z.B. Visualisierung zu verarbeiten.

Zusätzlich haben diese HMI/SCADA Systeme aber auch OPC Server Schnittstellen mit denen sie ihre Daten "überlagerten" Systemen z.B. einem Leitsystem anbieten können. 

Bei einer Bewertung sollte man also Client- und Serverseite eines HMI/SCADA Systems berücksichtigen und für beide Seiten bewerten welchen OPC Schnittstellen verfügbar sind. Es stellt sich dann die Frage was der finale Use-Case des HMIs werden soll und mit welchen anderen Systemen dieses HMI System kommunizieren soll.


----------



## Maximus155 (29 Juni 2010)

*CAN-BUS mit RS-485 kombinieren*

Danke erst mal für die hilfreichen Antworten. 
Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Ist es möglich, dass zwei verschiedene Bussysteme auf ein Leitsystem gehen? In meinem speziellen Fall geht es um RS- 485 und CAN Bus. Ich weiß es sind sehr wenig Information, aber ich möchte erstmal nur wissen ob es grundsätzlich möglich ist.

Grüße


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Juni 2010)

Maximus155 schrieb:


> Danke erst mal für die hilfreichen Antworten.
> Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Ist es möglich, dass zwei verschiedene Bussysteme auf ein Leitsystem gehen? In meinem speziellen Fall geht es um RS- 485 und CAN Bus. Ich weiß es sind sehr wenig Information, aber ich möchte erstmal nur wissen ob es grundsätzlich möglich ist.
> Grüße



Hallo,

abgesehen davon, das RS-485 alleine noch kein Bus ist, ja.

Es gibt oft die Anforderung, mehrere Bussysteme anzubinden.
Man benötigt eben für jeden Bus eine passende Hardware-
anbindung sowie die Unterstützung des entsprechenden 
Protokolls.


----------



## Dr. OPC (29 Juni 2010)

Und damit das Ganze auch wieder eine "OPC-Note" erhält möchte ich hinzufügen:

Es gibt für so ziehmlich JEDEN Feldbus und jedes denkbare Protokoll einen OPC Server, der die Daten, die über diesen Bus/Protokoll erreichbar sind, an der standardisierten OPC Schnittstelle anbietet. Hier sind Kepware und Matrikon die Anbieter mit "den meisten" Protokollen (so ca. 140-200 Stück), es gibt natürlich noch andere... Es würde mich wundern wenn deine Protokolle nicht dabei wären.

Nehmen wir an du hättest für jedes Bus/Protokoll in der Anlage einen OPC Server, dann könnte das Leitsystem mit nur einem "Treiber" nähmlich dem (hoffentlich) eingebauten OPC Client sämtliche Daten erreichen und außerdem auch von einem OPC Server (z.B. CAN-Bus) lesen und auf einen anderen OPC Server (z.B. Profibus) schreiben.

Solche "OPC basierten Software-Buskoppler" kann man also recht einfach realisieren. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt das Leitsystem die Daten zwischen den OPC Server hin und herkopieren, dass kann auch ein getrennter (eigens dafür gedachter) OPC Client machen. Solche Software wird unter dem Namen "OPC Link" oder "OPC Bridge" manchmal auch "OPC Gateway" von verschiedensten Herstellern angeboten. Da wird dann im wesentlichen eine Liste von Quell- und Zieldatenpunkten erstellt, in die Bridge geladen und los geht es.


----------



## Maximus155 (30 Juni 2010)

*Visualisierung*

Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten.
Ich erstelle gerade ein Lastenheft für ein Leitsystem. Ich bin jetzt mit meiner Datenpunktliste soweit fertig und habe jetzt in etwa meine Gesamtanzahl der Datenpunkte. 
Muss man für die Visualisierung auch Datenpunkte oder ähnliches angeben. Wie wird da denn so der Aufwand abgeschätzt?

Grüße


----------

